# Creeping Jenny



## Caeru (Dec 26, 2009)

When I set up my low-tech tank, I picked this up randomly at my LFS. I didn't know what it was (neither did they) at first, but I've recently identified it. Its a GREAT plant so far. Definitely my fastest growing. I've trimmed it a few times since planting and it keeps growing up and out of the tank. I cut out the back piece of the hood so that it will hopefully grow right down the back of the tank.

My only concern is that down at the base of the plant, its a little brownish. The rest of the plant is bright green and healthy looking. Its the only plant in my tank that is showing any signs of deficiency. New plants are shooting out of it, and even the trimmed stems (with the browning base) continue to grow new off-shoots. Anyone have any experience with this unique looking plant?


----------



## NayR:D (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Caeru.

I'm having the same thing with my Ceratopteris thalictroides/water sprite, its growing so quickly and spreading up and across my tank, and even out of the water haha. the base has a few brownish bits that have roots growing out and new shoots coming out of it, the roots proberly feed of the dieing plant possibly? im not claiming to answer your question but just chip in haha. would help me if someone could confirm if this is okai to as we seem to both have the same problem.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

It happens. Sometimes the base gets crushed and dies - either when pruning or from the gravel. Both of those plants have fragile stems.

Without a picture I cannot say for sure, but it's unlikely to be a deficiency, although that is possible. What is your Nitrate level? It should be 10-25ppm. 

For this situation, it's common practice just to cut the top, remove the base completely and replant the top by itself.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Lysmachia nummularia is the plant I know as Creeping Jenny. Grows great at the edge of my pond, but not so great under water. Yes, keep cutting the top and planting that trimming, and after perhaps half a dozen times the first stem will not respond too well. It can be pulled out and allow the trimmings to take over. Of course the trimmings will also be growing at the same time, so you may have 6-8 stems at different ages growing at the same time. Keep trimming and evaluating the response. When a stem does not put out good looking new growth pull it. 

Water sprite are floating ferns. I get a lot of emersed growth out of them, until they get too close to the light, then these fronds dry up and turn brown.


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

I got that plant at my lfs too. It looks awesome. I didn't have good luck w/ it though, it eventually died off. At the time I had very low light so that was probably the cause for me.


----------



## NayR:D (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help. didnt mean to jack the post.


----------



## Caeru (Dec 26, 2009)

My Nitrate level is between 10 and 20 so that shouldn't be it. I think the bottom stems must have been damaged somehow when planted...roots are actually growing from the middle and top of the plant. When I get my new plants in the mail on tuesday (might as well tear everything up at the same time), I'll snip off the good green parts and replant them and remove the browning stuff. 

Plants are pretty amazing. "whoops. my bottom is damaged...I'll just send out some roots up here!"

Again, thank you for all the info. I'm learning more and more everyday. Before this aquarium I literally had never grown a single thing in my life. Now I already have plans to start an outdoor garden in the spring.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

> Now I already have plans to start an outdoor garden in the spring.


Don't forget the pond!


----------



## bmedeiros678 (Mar 26, 2007)

No picture?


----------

